# Plumber transitioning to Drain Specialist.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have over 11 years of plumbing experience. Ever since I started I always liked the service side of the business. Troubleshooting problems, tinkering, fixing mechanics, etc. I personally found new construction tedious and boring.

Anyway, as time went on I became more and more focused on service, repair and drain-cleaning. Finally in May 2007, I started my own business doing plumbing service. I started out doing only plumbing repair, no drain-cleaning, since I didn't have the machines. Well, I slowly realized that I was turning away some very lucrative work by not doing drain-cleaning. I researched machines like crazy and bought a nice arsenal of cable machines and even a camera and locator.

Well, fast-forward to today and I find that I enjoy drain-cleaning even more than regular plumbing repair!:yes: I know it sounds crazy, many plumbers hate drain-cleaning since its dirty and nasty and they consider it "beneath" them. A lot of them even refer out their drain stoppage calls to a drain-cleaner, and in trade the drain-cleaner gives the licensed plumber the plumbing work.

Here I am a fully licensed plumber, with all around plumbing experience and I have decided I want to do mostly just drains all day!:blink: I don't know exactly why, but I really like working with the machines, I like the satisfaction of hitting the blockage and watching the water all disappear. I like using the video-inspection camera and locator, and I enjoy repiping old drains and sewers and building them to last for decades to come. * Mostly I just really like the idea of being a specialist, and being the best at one specific thing* instead of being a "jack-of-all-plumbing." Being a drain specialist would save a lot of room on my truck. I hate having to drive to my shop, to unload an old water heater, then pick up the drain machines and camera for a stoppage call, only to have to take them off again when I have to change another heater, etc.

Anyway, one idea I had was to change my business name. I figure since I have only been in business for less than two years, I am still new enough that changing my business name wouldn't be too radical. My current business is called "Reliance Plumbing." I was thinking if I want to do mostly just drain work, then this name is a little misleading. I don't want to get calls for plumbing remodels and what-have-you. So I was considering to keep the "RELIANCE" part but change the "plumbing" to "SEWER AND DRAIN." So the new name would be "RELIANCE SEWER AND DRAIN."

I would then slowly have to change my advertising, business cards, my truck logo, my website, and anywhere my name is registered. I would slowly transition to being a drain specialist. I would still keep my plumbing license and I would stock parts on the truck for plumbing repairs, but my bread and butter would be mostly drain-related work.

Anybody ever done this? Thoughts? Ideas? Opinions?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I have ideas if you want to hear them,


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

******* said:


> Yes, I have ideas if you want to hear them,


Fire away!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

In Short: I have a ton I want to say to you.

In Long: I will, But I will need an hour or two to type it all.

I will be back to this thread, I have a super Idea for you!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

******* said:


> In Short: I have a ton I want to say to you.
> 
> In Long: I will, But I will need an hour or two to type it all.
> 
> I will be back to this thread, I have a super Idea for you!


Cool.:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Carl,
if you feel that the numbers are right, go for it. You will be able to achieve market dominance in whatever aspect you want.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

service guy said:


> I have over 11 years of plumbing experience. Ever since I started I always liked the service side of the business. Troubleshooting problems, tinkering, fixing mechanics, etc. I personally found new construction tedious and boring.
> 
> Anyway, as time went on I became more and more focused on service, repair and drain-cleaning. Finally in May 2007, I started my own business doing plumbing service. I started out doing only plumbing repair, no drain-cleaning, since I didn't have the machines. Well, I slowly realized that I was turning away some very lucrative work by not doing drain-cleaning. I researched machines like crazy and bought a nice arsenal of cable machines and even a camera and locator.
> 
> ...


Serviceguy,your doing exactly what I want to get into,but personally,I would still do the repairs on the side,The exclusive drain cleaners I ve spoken to,say to servive you have to subcontract with other plumbing companies,I D do the plumbing repairs jobs no renos.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't see how you will do only drain cleaning and not expect to do plumbing repairs. when I clean a drain, I almost always replace something. Drain cleaning leads into larger jobs all the time. I always question the guys that don't have a license and say they only do drain cleaning 

I would say stick to plumbing and drain cleaning!!!!!! More money, more headaches.yes, but more money, more services provided by you, end result, happier customer.

Don't leave service plumbing service guy, or u'll just be a drain cleaner....


(nothing wrong with drain cleaners by the way just a lighter wallet)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i was thinking of you and this post serviceguy when i was heading home from my second water heater today. did a 40 gallon in the morning, cleared a mainline in the afternoon and did another 40 gallon heater at the end of the day. get yourself a box van (it's easy for me to say this, i'm in a company truck ), you can hold all that stuff and still keep rollin'. i didn't get a chance to unload anything today. i know it's a pain but it works. 

i agree with westcoast, don't abandon service plumbing. i can see focusing on drain cleaning but there's tons of work that comes as a result of clearing a drain. 


here's my van at the end of the day. :thumbup:










i know it's a mess but it'll be clean again in the morning.







paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

@Serviceguy, I didnt forget about you, I will respond soon, I promise 

@rocksteady, Looks like next time Junes is on the road he will have to stop by your truck  Mwhahahahaa


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

sounds like a plan. :thumbsup: make sure he brings his favorite fitting.






paul


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have decided I am going to stay as a plumber and keep my name the same.
BUT, I am going to FOCUS on drain work. And put "Sewer and Drain Specialist" on all my marketing material. Now I need to buy a big jetter and pipe-burster.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i think that's a good choice. there's definately lots of drain work out there but to turn away the "real" plumbing repairs would hurt you in the long run. now go buy an old ups truck and you can keep 4 water heaters, all your sewer equipment and a jetter on it at all times. there might even be room for a cot, then you can spend all your time in it. :no:








paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

all this drain talk between here and Ridgid is going to make me buy a machine, I swear, I am getting this urge, I already posted on Ridgid looking for a k-60


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i think that's a good choice. there's definately lots of drain work out there but to turn away the "real" plumbing repairs would hurt you in the long run. now go buy an old ups truck and you can keep 4 water heaters, all your sewer equipment and a jetter on it at all times. there might even be room for a cot, then you can spend all your time in it. :no:
> 
> :laughing::thumbup:


:thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*You just wrote my book*



service guy said:


> I have over 11 years of plumbing experience. Ever since I started I always liked the service side of the business. Troubleshooting problems, tinkering, fixing mechanics, etc. I personally found new construction tedious and boring.
> 
> Anyway, as time went on I became more and more focused on service, repair and drain-cleaning. Finally in May 2007, I started my own business doing plumbing service. I started out doing only plumbing repair, no drain-cleaning, since I didn't have the machines. Well, I slowly realized that I was turning away some very lucrative work by not doing drain-cleaning. I researched machines like crazy and bought a nice arsenal of cable machines and even a camera and locator.
> 
> ...


I started out as a 20 yr old sewer man for a plumbing company.I was low man on pole,until I started coming in at noon with 10 to 12 hrs worth of tickets. But being young and smart I studied got my journeyman and after a few yrs my master, so I was off to the races, anyway to make a long story short I ended up with my 3 basic machines small jetter and my camera and locator. the overhead dropped and business was good until I wore out my back . keep plenty of insurance disability,and a few rentals prepare for the worse you might need it. but I hope you dont,Now I get out and catch a few calls when I feel like it and fish when he weather is nice. Alot of the guys called their companys some kind of rooter and one day I was looking at a plunger that said Free Flow, sounded good to me I checked with state and name was free so I grabbed it . But for you young guys doing drains ,get an elect winch to load and unload your big machine stay off roofs(that helped get my back) and use a big machine with a power feed pushing and pulling cable gets to you.I was a wreck in my mid 30s when I got all new gorlitz equip with a elect loading ramp and power feed and have never looked back.The only time I go to roof now is for back to back lavs and low flat roofs for sewers Then I put my helper on roof and I sit on a bucket and work the machine >< enough rambeling going to bed I just found this site tonight so I guess Im going overboard


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> I started out as a 20 yr old sewer man for a plumbing company.I was low man on pole,until I started coming in at noon with 10 to 12 hrs worth of tickets. But being young and smart I studied got my journeyman and after a few yrs my master, so I was off to the races, anyway to make a long story short I ended up with my 3 basic machines small jetter and my camera and locator. the overhead dropped and business was good until I wore out my back . keep plenty of insurance disability,and a few rentals prepare for the worse you might need it. but I hope you dont,Now I get out and catch a few calls when I feel like it and fish when he weather is nice. Alot of the guys called their companys some kind of rooter and one day I was looking at a plunger that said Free Flow, sounded good to me I checked with state and name was free so I grabbed it . But for you young guys doing drains ,get an elect winch to load and unload your big machine stay off roofs(that helped get my back) and use a big machine with a power feed pushing and pulling cable gets to you.I was a wreck in my mid 30s when I got all new gorlitz equip with a elect loading ramp and power feed and have never looked back.The only time I go to roof now is for back to back lavs and low flat roofs for sewers Then I put my helper on roof and I sit on a bucket and work the machine >< enough rambeling going to bed I just found this site tonight so I guess Im going overboard



DUDE, That was AWESOME!

I also started when I was young at 16.5 / 17 

I am only 35 now, but I hear ya.

Your not going over board, hell look at my post count, 

Really, Thanks for sharing man, Not only do I like when people wright, but I love it when passionate people write and I can see the passion in your text 

Thanks, and keep on posting


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

X2 on the winch and/or ramp. i don't consider myself too old (35) but the years of heaving equipment in and out of the truck (not to mention up and down stairs, accross deep gravel, traversing hills, ect.) have taken some toll on me. when i get my own truck set up it will have a winch.:thumbsup:






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I feel ya, I am from Long Island man, 4 / 5 section boilers up and down stairs for years


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

RELIANCE PLUMBING & DRAIN SERVICES :thumbsup: Just a thought.
I used to take my 2001 apart and load and unload it everytime I used it. The drum is not light, 125' of .66 cable. I now got a ramp from MyTana, it telescopes. But the incline can be a bugger with the machine. Sometime I oughta weigh it. Shoot my tool bag is 49 lbs, (digital scale in bathroom)

I love drain work too, but I don't think I could get by with just drains. WCoast is right, big things are landed with drain cleaning.
Shoot, I got a water repipe just off a emergency sump pump:laughing: 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I have that little tin tray in my truck too.. think i got it from a restaraunt.. I always liked the idea of just doing hot water heaters.. 2 a day would be perfect.. quick easy money.. just dont get calls everyday for that..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of my most profitable weeks have been virtually all drain cleaning and camera inspections. Funny thing about the circumstances. They aren't thinking about adding a bathroom and wondering how much it costs...

They just want the one they have to work!:thumbup:
Instant Cash! i like that!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

there definately is that. when you can't use the toilet, the plumber is your best friend. get it clear and they will gladly pay you. no need to beat some other guys price on a repipe or negotiate on terms. just get the damned thing going and get back on the road. _most of the time_, it's easy money.:thumbup:






paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> I have that little tin tray in my truck too.. think i got it from a restaraunt..


i don't know how many crappy plastic buckets and trays i've stepped on or had something fall on in my truck only to have shards of useless plastic on the floor. these steam table trays are great!:yes: stainless steel and pretty heavy, you can't break them or even dent them. great for removing p-traps, r.o. filters, ect. the only thing that surprises me is that i haven't left it under somebody's sink yet. 






paul


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

I also love drain cleaning.Have 3 rooter for pipe 1" to 10",Jetter 300gal. water tank use from 2" to 36" pipes. Some days I make great on doing drain cleaning,But not every day.Have done nothing but plumbing calls. We do 90% of service work. Do both!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i was thinking of you and this post serviceguy when i was heading home from my second water heater today. did a 40 gallon in the morning, cleared a mainline in the afternoon and did another 40 gallon heater at the end of the day. get yourself a box van (it's easy for me to say this, i'm in a company truck ), you can hold all that stuff and still keep rollin'. i didn't get a chance to unload anything today. i know it's a pain but it works.
> 
> i agree with westcoast, don't abandon service plumbing. i can see focusing on drain cleaning but there's tons of work that comes as a result of clearing a drain.
> 
> ...


 





Sounds like my monday! I did three water heater changeouts and a unitrol replacement in a 6 month old lowes water heater.

I love plumbing. you can't quit service guy.!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Sounds like my monday! I did three water heater changeouts and a unitrol replacement in a 6 month old lowes water heater.
> 
> I love plumbing. you can't quit service guy.!!!


I don't repair any Lowes gas water heaters...
All they get from me is a quote to replace it with a Bradford White.
Those FVIR units they sell are the worst ones ever made an I refuse to get sucked into any problems with American Water Heaters FVIR design problems.:no:

Touch it and it becomes your lemon forever!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

the place i work at right now switched from bradfords to americans about a month ago. they did it to make a few more bucks on each one. i hate those damned things.




paul


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

now i think im gonna get some more .. since half my family is in the resteraunt biz


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> the place i work at right now switched from bradfords to americans about a month ago. they did it to make a few more bucks on each one. i hate those damned things.


That decision will come back to bite them.
The callbacks will kick their butts into submission.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that's their problem. i won't be there after next week. :thumbup:







paul


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*a good day*

today for me is 2 jobs unstop 1 sink and 1 sewer I forgot its sat I should not even be workin but its a nasty day here in al I will be fishing when weather gets better


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*best days*



redwood said:


> some Of My Most Profitable Weeks Have Been Virtually All Drain Cleaning And Camera Inspections. Funny Thing About The Circumstances. They Aren't Thinking About Adding A Bathroom And Wondering How Much It Costs...
> 
> They Just Want The One They Have To Work!:thumbup:
> Instant Cash! I Like That!


 Amen


----------

